# Game 70: Heat @ Magic (3/25 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, March 25, 2013 | 7:00 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beginning of a 4 game road trip. After Sunday, only 3 road games remaining, and they're spaced out over the final 3 weeks of the season (1 each week).

No Afflalo for the Magic. Vucevic has a concussion and has to pass the medical tests before being cleared. Wont know his status until tomorrow. Wade's status also wont be known until tomorrow.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I think the Heat have to watch out for this one. It's easy to overlook a weak team like Orlando when Chicago and San Antonio are coming up on the same road trip, especially on the second night of a back to back. You know Orlando will get up, ending the streak would be the highlight of their season. Classic trap game scenario.

Now that I said that Miami's gonna win by 45 though.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What happened to Wade btw?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Little bit of a bruised knee he got a few games ago, then reaggravated in the Celtics game. 


Looks like Vucevic will be out


> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN 22m
> Magic center Nik Vucevic, who has 2 20-point/20-rebound games vs. Heat, looks to be out tonight as he recovers from concussion.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Floods said:


> I think the Heat have to watch out for this one. It's easy to overlook a weak team like Orlando when Chicago and San Antonio are coming up on the same road trip, especially on the second night of a back to back. You know Orlando will get up, ending the streak would be the highlight of their season. Classic trap game scenario.
> 
> Now that I said that Miami's gonna win by 45 though.


Overlook them after what Vucevic did to us last time we played Orlando? Not likely.

edit: just saw W2B post, looks like we caught a break there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> @IraHeatBeat: To clarify, ESPN broadcast of Heat-Magic will be blackout out in Sun Sports markets in S. Fla., due to ESPN being over limit of Heat games.


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

White Hot unis on the road tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @MiamiHEAT: Dwyane Wade (sore right knee) will not play in tonight's #HEATgame. He is listed as day-to-day.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bench has to step up again tonight.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> What happened to Wade btw?


Rough night with Star Jones


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully the bench crew stup up again. Bosh has to have a huge game going against whoever the backup 5 is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Mike


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh that was piss weak


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, Bosh went hard on that one. Easy big man, dont get injured.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB keeps getting off to these slow starts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, CB got lucky he didnt get injured there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Magic hitting a ton of long J's

Mario 3333 again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thrio's


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miscommunication evweywhere


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MBP + 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Man-sized rebound and dunk off the missed free throw for Bosh. 4 pt play.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BOSH! wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah, Magic hitting all kinds of rubbish threes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

28-28 after 1

Magic shooting lights out from the perimeter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

All tied at 28 after 1.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

More threes....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Magic still on fire from the perimeter. They gotta cool off soon.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sick of crap shooting teams going lights out on us. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice finish by Bird


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nelson and Harris....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another 4pt possession for the Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio is nice tonight 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get Bron back in please


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron steps back onto the court and the Heat immediately go on a 7-0 run


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 3333

13-0 Heat run


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shard going off!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

55-46 Heat at the half

Magic, predictably, cooled off a ton from the perimeter in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rashard man. On fiyah.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Someone please tell me they aren't gonna wear these jerseys for the playoffs. My eyeballs feel white hot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> Someone please tell me they aren't gonna wear these jerseys for the playoffs. My eyeballs feel white hot.


Not allowed. Only the regular jerseys are allowed during the playoffs, as well as only being allowed to wear white at home.

But yeah, these white hots look awful on TV.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Back to back UD Js


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Not allowed. Only the regular jerseys are allowed during the playoffs, as well as only being allowed to wear white at home.
> 
> But yeah, these white hots look awful on TV.


Music to my ears.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nelson....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Paging MBP...?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow CB what a block!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Goaltend!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF man, ball was on the way down...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the hell did Bosh miss that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

White hot theme again for the playoffs. Guess its permanent from now on.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh and Bron...come on, lift your games. 

CB you're 4-14. With no Vucevic you should be DOMINATING.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sick block by Birdman


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good hustle by Bird


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

BIRD BLOCK!


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

MBPPPPPPPP


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

I guess my stream is a bit behind.....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

nice 8-0 run


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

THRAY


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

RAYYY3333333


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

LeBron rebounds his own missed FT. 2 more coming up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

78-68 after 3

nice 10-0 run to end the quarter

Lebron will get his rest now so hopefully our bench can keep this lead.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Hits both. Nice 10-0 run to end the third.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron staying in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

what ball movement


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

RALCT


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2LBJ 

Poor Beno :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

He's not even hesitating


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

COLE2BRON!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2birdman!

Heat up 18 just like that


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BROn2BIRD!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 3333


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

That table of all of our late-game runs is really stunning.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole 3333


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

COLE 3!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Nelson with these pullup threes


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

This Birdman addition just looks better and better every game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seriously, Nelso, GTFO


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Smh Nelson again.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

TD Watch for MBP. 2 reb and 1 ast away.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

STOP IT JAMEER.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Anyone else hearing the garbage Van Gundy is spewing?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh Bird


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

Lebron 1 rebound away from a triple double


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Drizzy said:


> Anyone else hearing the garbage Van Gundy is spewing?


ESPN is blacked out down here. What's he saying?

Mario 3333


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

1 more REB and AST for MBP to get the TD.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ESPN is blacked out down here. What's he saying?
> 
> Mario 3333


Talking about how Dwight should consider going back to Orlando and being a part of the rebuild. Just so useless since we know it's not happening and he acts like it's such a great possibility.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bron a board away from a TD


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Look at that passing by Lebron. LOOK AT IT


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Another beautiful second half. Only thing left for tonight is one more rebound for Bron 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh my goodness. That's just not fair, Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron wanted that rebound bad :laugh:

MVP chants for Lebron


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

What a shot by The King!


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

LBJ again 1 REB short of the TD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron wanted that rebound bad :laugh:
> 
> MVP chants for Lebron


Could have been Let's go Heat chants though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shave your head, bron....jeeeez


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 3333

3rd 3 tonight. He hit 3 last night too. 

Cole all of a sudden a very good 3pt shooter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 108-94

27 in a row


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

27!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: JJax asking Ray Allen a question, and Mario and UD bump him out the way and start talking. 

UD: Little 12! Little 12! :laugh:

Now Lebron video bombs with the troll face :rotf:


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

^Anyone have all that on video? Damn shouldn't have stopped watching!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We're so damn good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No vid yet, but here's Lebron doing the lelbron face










He definitely knows about how big that face meme has gotten


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Remember when Jason Jackson was just our little treat as Heat fans?

He, and so many others associated with team, have gone national.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's the post game vid with the UD/Mario and Lebron video bombs


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

27 baby. Three 9-game streaks stacked on top of each other. Nutty. 20 straight since the All-Star break. The number's getting so high I'm having trouble wrapping my head around it.

Not gonna lie, when we were in the high-teens and people were looking at the schedule and counting to the high-twenties, I thought there was no way. Pretty cool that the toughest test of the season (unless Pop rests guys, considering it's the back end of a back-to-back for them) is the game that would stand in the way of breaking 30. Would really need to earn that one. The next two games can be really tough, too. NO ended Denver's streak in a blowout. They have that combination of shooters, creators (particularly if Vasquez plays), and rebounders that can really hurt us. Underrated test.

Tim Reynolds tweeted that it's basically been confirmed Wade will play in CHI. Awesome we've been able to blow two teams out without him. No idea how severe the bump was, but it seems it could've just been something really minor used as an excuse to buy him some rest. Four days off for WOW before Chicago.

Birdman is insaaanely athletic for a 6-11, 34-year-old, white dude. Really didn't think he'd still have hops like this. This sort of reminds me of when Jamario Moon was thrown in the JO trade and for the first time we got to see an athletic wing play off Dwyane, catching lob after lob. We've never seen a big with hops and hands play off these guys. It's uncovered a great new Spoism I like: _Vertical Spacing_.



Smithian said:


> Remember when Jason Jackson was just our little treat as Heat fans?
> 
> He, and so many others associated with team, have gone national.


John Buccigross and other anchors have been namedropping him for awhile. Jax used to work for ESPN so he has a lot of boys up there. He also worked with David Aldridge on some NBA show back in the day. Weird that he wound up on SunSports after all that. The man is talented. He's better than a lot of people currently on that network.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Oh my goodness. That's just not fair, Lebron.


If you're talking about that baseline turnaround over the right shoulder from just inside the corner 3...HOLY SHIT. I saw it on the replay and it made me shout something. Crazy that MBP can still do things I can't believe.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What's the littler 12 reference? I didn't get that.

I can't believe Birdman is 34!?!??! I thought he was like 29 or something. Wow. He has crazy hops.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> If you're talking about that baseline turnaround over the right shoulder from just inside the corner 3...HOLY SHIT. I saw it on the replay and it made me shout something. Crazy that MBP can still do things I can't believe.


Yes, that was the play I was referring to. Scary how easy he makes things look.


Dee-Zy said:


> What's the littler 12 reference? I didn't get that.
> 
> I can't believe Birdman is 34!?!??! I thought he was like 29 or something. Wow. He has crazy hops.


People refer to the 'big 3' all the time (Wade, Lebron,Bosh), so UD decided to give the nickname of the little 12 for him and the rest of the guys 

Birdman has the 2nd highest vert on the team, even at 34.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Birdman got the hops from smokin that Crystal.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Birdman with only 512 NBA games. Has a lot of tread left on those tires from not playing much. Consider that DeMarcus Cousins already has 209 games in only three years and 22 years old.


----------

